# Dubai Marina For Kids?



## tyler2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

I will be moving to Dubai with my wife and kids (2 & 4) in July. Are there ANY parks/playgrounds in the Marina? Does anyone know of any towers that are family friendly (i.e. parks, playgrounds, pools, etc...).

My other option is a villa out towards Arabian Ranches. Is this a nice area? I have heard there are a lot of vacant units in AR. Can anyone vouch for this? Are they still maintained well?
Thanks


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

T-Bag,
I recall seeing one kids type play area in JBR near Shams, I think. It was not a typical western playground, there were just a bunch of kids and their nannies running around. I did see a playground in The Lakes, near the basketball court. It might have been The Hills though. I cant remember the name. But either way, it wasn't walking distance.

Grif


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

tyler2012 said:


> My other option is a villa out towards Arabian Ranches. Is this a nice area? I have heard there are a lot of vacant units in AR. Can anyone vouch for this? Are they still maintained well?
> Thanks



Arabian ranches is a good area ,Spacious villa ,Lots of family living there,there is a play area ,Children Nursery etc...

l


----------



## tyler2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the posts fellas. Any more insight on towers in Dubai Marina that have parks/playgrounds would be great.


----------

